# POL billing



## whejen66 (Dec 11, 2018)

I have a Pol with Medicare claims being denied for pos. What should the pos be? 11/81?


----------



## jasbuf@comcast.net (Jun 4, 2019)

I am also trying to bill POL claims and have no clue. Is the date of service the day we did the testing or the day we collected the specimen? Should I bill under the provider that ordered it or the provider at the location of our lab? Is the high complexity CLIA attached to CPT's or Tax ID? Is the CLIA specific to location , in other words does the address listed on our CLIA need to match the address listed on the claim? I have so many questions and I'm not sure who to ask.


----------



## blancamartineau (Nov 22, 2020)

jasbuf@comcast.net said:


> I am also trying to bill POL claims and have no clue. Is the date of service the day we did the testing or the day we collected the specimen? Should I bill under the provider that ordered it or the provider at the location of our lab? Is the high complexity CLIA attached to CPT's or Tax ID? Is the CLIA specific to location , in other words does the address listed on our CLIA need to match the address listed on the claim? I have so many questions and I'm not sure who to ask.


Did you ever get your answers? please let me know who to ask. i have a question also, can my pol perform or collect labs for providers who are not part of our practice? i have random patients walking in just for labs with their doctor lab order. we are only a pol, not a refence lab.


----------

